# Массажер Армос



## goog (19 Янв 2011)

Есть интересный массажер для массаж а спины, поясницы и шеи - "Армос".  Работает за счет силы тяжести самого человека и развивает хорошие усилия, в общем случае может заменить массаж у среднего массажиста. 
Достаточно подробное описание принципов работы массажера есть на сайте ***** Там же есть хорошие упражнения для растяжения позвоночника и устранения боли в спине без массажа из статических гимнастик на основе  упражнений йоги.


----------



## Kostas (20 Янв 2011)

goog написал(а):


> Есть интересный массажер для массаж а спины, поясницы и шеи - "Армос".  Работает за счет силы тяжести самого человека и развивает хорошие усилия, в общем случае может заменить массаж у среднего массажиста.
> Достаточно подробное описание принципов работы массажера есть на сайте ***** Там же есть хорошие упражнения для растяжения позвоночника и устранения боли в спине без массажа из статических гимнастик на основе  упражнений йоги.



Это не для всех страдающих болями в спине! nono
Лечащий врач должен назначать то или иное лечение(массажоры) aiwan


----------



## Анатолий (20 Янв 2011)

Никакой аппарат не заменит руки массажиста!!!!


----------



## Troshah (10 Фев 2011)

Не знаю, иногда и заменяют ) Два года назад была у подруги в гостях на Украине, так ее свекровь купила себе терапевтическую кровать, вроде серагем… так я 5 дней массажировалась там, боли в спине не беспокоили меня почти год. Вот сейчас снова болит, так я бы не отказалась от такой кроватки…


----------



## Сергей Астрянин (28 Мар 2011)

Анатолий написал(а):


> Никакой аппарат не заменит руки массажиста!!!!



ПРИЧЕМ ЗДЕСЬ РУКИ МАССАЖИСТА! ОН ДАЖЕ НЕ ЗНАЕТ  КАКОЙ И КУДА СМЕЩЕН ПОЗВОНОК. ИМЕННО "АРМОС" МОЖЕТ АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ ВЫПОЛНИТЬ


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Мар 2011)

Полнейший бред, господин Астрянин!


----------



## Семен (30 Мар 2011)

массжист не знает, а армос знает....фсие, скажу всем массажистам, чтоб они шарлатаны


----------

